# here I go...



## foxtrot (23 Nov 2009)

My name's Mo and I'm a Grade 12 Student in Ontario. I am currently applying to the CF and this is my thread where I will be posting updates about my journey into the CF.

Although this may be somewhat of a cliche, I have always wanted to join the Canadian Forces. For a long time it was as a nurse but then I realized I'm not good at Biology, then it was as a pilot but then I figured out I suck at Physics so now I am applying to be a Military Police Officer as my first choice and an Intelligence Officer as my second choice. I am applying to RMC because I wish to start my military career as soon as possible, because of the small size (prof to student ratio), athletics (women soccer team is better than my hometown university's) and because I want a challenge. I would go into more detail but that is all on my questionnaire XD

I am applying to the CF under the ROTP. I wish to study first and foremost at RMC and subsequently at St. Jean or a civvie university if I have to. I am interested in RMC's Bachelor of Arts degree, specifically their Political Science course, put it as my first option and placed History and English as my second and third. 

Currently, I have not handed in my application. I have most of it filled out with the exception of my Student Number, References and my marks (ROTP app). I just have to call my references (who all probably will agree) and wait until tomorrow until I receive my midterm marks at school/go to guidance for my transcripts including my student number. I have not been in a Recruiting Centre either as the closest one to me is over an hour away. I have talked to a recruiter on the chat and toured RMC and plan on handing in my application to Oshawa's recruiting centre this Friday.

One thing...I have little job experience with the exception of reffing soccer for kids. I was wondering if I could put this on my application or not as the taxman doesn't go after my paychecks so I really don't know if that reffing is an official job and will not show up with Human Resources/Payroll when they check. _If anyone knows the answer to my small dilemma, I will in deep gratitude. _

Here's some other additional information about me that I feel like adding. If anyone wants to say what my chances might be like in getting in RMC, feel free. I appreciate honesty because I am currently worried about getting in.

Mo - 17 Years Old - Gr. 12 Student in Ontario - Canadian Citizen - Female
Play rep soccer for city as a defender; was co-captain 2007
Play varsity soccer for school; co captain 2007
Played rep hockey until last year; was assistant captain 2008-2009 
Speed skating and house league indoor soccer for winter months now.
Used to play hockey and rugby for school team; baseball for town.
Volunteered at a camp for two weeks where I was in charge of 8 kids.
Volunteered at a kids festival thing where I taught kids about the water system.
Santa Clause Parade volunteer.
Ref soccer in summer since 2006; kids aged 5-16.
Member of school paper, Model UN, Environment and Social Justice group plus White Pine Reading Club

*Grade Ten**Grade Eleven**Grade Twelve*English: 82[br]History: 85[br]Religion: 85[br]Science: 85[br]Communications Technology: 84 [br]Careers/Civics: 83 [br]Math: 65[br]Computer Science (11U): 76[br]*Average:* 81% English: 82[br]Biology: 70[br]Chemistry: 76[br]Communications Technology: 76[br]Functions: 60[br]Antro/Psych/Socio: 81[br]Physics: 67[br]World Religions:90[br]*Average:* 75% English: 88[br]Writer's Craft: 91[br]Law: 85[br]Philosophy: 85[br]Politics: ?83?[br]Sociology: ?84?[br]Food & Nutrition Science: ?83?[br]*Average:* ?84?[br]G12 incomplete


----------



## gcclarke (23 Nov 2009)

First off, I highly suggest that you file an income tax return in any case. Unless you're making a ridiculous amount of money reffing kids soccer on a part time basis, as a full time student, you will end up paying either little or no taxes in the end. And then you don't have to worry about the big bad tax man coming after you, nor do you have to worry about using that employer as a reference. 

As for the rest of it, it looks like you'd be a decent candidate for many trades.


----------



## foxtrot (26 Nov 2009)

I'm not making ridiculous amounts of money, it's about $200 for a season and as a general rule of thumb refs never file for income tax return. I don't know of a single ref who does and once the Ontario Minor Hockey Association did try that and they found out that almost every ref quit. I guess the attractive part of the job is not filing any taxes.

Anyways, I submitted my application today at CFRC Oshawa. After an hour drive we get there and guess what? They moved. This was not stated on the website when I printed off directions earlier this week and as I am not from Oshawa this was a teeny problem. And then when we get there, the mall it's in now is a bit confusing. The Forces place is almost hidden. I had to ask for someone's help in Service Canada. 

But overall, the application went well. I missed a couple of places to sign and added the reffing experience to the employment history. I forgot my birth certificate (had a copy) and the man just told me to bring it in when I'm back up there for my CFAT. I feel like I should have asked more questions but as I did my research I didn't really have any. Other than the application stuff, the recruiter and I barely talked.

So yeah, there you go. I am officially apart of the system and now am playing the Hurry Up and Wait game. 

Ooh! Unrelated news (sort of). Got my gym membership today. No roughing it out in the cold winter this year XD


----------



## gcclarke (26 Nov 2009)

Again, I shall re-iterate my main point. Filing a tax return does not mean that you will pay taxes. What it does mean is that you won't have to worry later on about the fact that you haven't files tax returns for those years. Yes, if your employer were to do things "properly", they would likely need to deduct a (very) small amount of income tax on each pay cheque. But, since you are a full time student, you receive a healthy monthly deduction that can be applied when it comes time to file your tax return, which would likely result in a refund of every cent of taxes that you paid. 

Just because it is a "general rule of thumb" that refs don't file tax returns, doesn't also mean that it isn't also illegal.

Anyways, good luck with the rest of your application, and of course with your physical training. Yay gym etc.


----------



## p2shanmu (26 Nov 2009)

foxtrot said:
			
		

> I feel like I should have asked more questions but as I did my research I didn't really have any. Other than the application stuff, the recruiter and I barely talked.



Oh yeah I had the same feeling afterward....but I guess it will go just go away...

Good luck on your application.


----------



## foxtrot (26 Nov 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Again, I shall re-iterate my main point. Filing a tax return does not mean that you will pay taxes. What it does mean is that you won't have to worry later on about the fact that you haven't files tax returns for those years. Yes, if your employer were to do things "properly", they would likely need to deduct a (very) small amount of income tax on each pay cheque. But, since you are a full time student, you receive a healthy monthly deduction that can be applied when it comes time to file your tax return, which would likely result in a refund of every cent of taxes that you paid.
> 
> Just because it is a "general rule of thumb" that refs don't file tax returns, doesn't also mean that it isn't also illegal.
> 
> Anyways, good luck with the rest of your application, and of course with your physical training. Yay gym etc.



Right...I'll try to file taxes for my $115 before the April deadline then. Gives me time to figure out just how to do it. And thank you for the well wishes, both you and engineer1.


----------

